# Weaving questions



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Picked up our rigid heddle Ashford loom today! The lady selling it showed us (my adult dd daughter and I) how to use it, daughter is already 6 inches into a scarf. We are using handspun for the weft. No acessories came with it- need to get a hook to thread the heddle- what else is a must have? We made things to carry the yarn with cardboard.... Question: where is the best place to get cotton for dish towells? Could we use strips of cotton (recycle) for dish rags? Is it cost effective to make dish towells? What do you make on a rigid heddle loom? 
The next loom we are getting is a Tri loom for art yarn- I think we can make one for under $10 http://www.waynesthisandthat.com/triloom2.htm

http://taliesin.confabulation.com/~workstead/fiber.html

Anyone use a tri loom? I think that's as far into looms as we want to get....


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

InHisName said:


> Question: where is the best place to get cotton for dish towells? Could we use strips of cotton (recycle) for dish rags? Is it cost effective to make dish towells? What do you make on a rigid heddle loom?


You can get Peaches and Creme or Sugar and Cream cotton yarn at Walmart or other stores. I like making dish towels/place mats with it. It's thick and weaves fast.

If you have crochet thread you can use that. You can make fabric for bags.

I've made scarves with knitting yarn on my rigid heddle.

Patty Anne's Place is good for RH loom info.
http://pattyannesplace.com/

I have some info on my blog
http://francosfiberadventure.blogspot.com/

ETA: Also check out Weavezine and search for "rigid heddle"

http://www.weavezine.com

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

I use my trilooms quite a bit. My DH made both of mine. Just be sure that you keep your nails lined up top to sides. On my big tri I have two colors of nails, one dark one light..... It really helps me keep track, just something to think about. What distance are you thinking about putting between your nails?


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

congratulation for the new rh loom.
there is a fantastic group on ravelry that is very helpful. 
just got a schacht rigid heddle loom and love it. bought some cotton from halcyon.com to practice weaving but the goal is to use my own homespun cotton.


----------

